# Need info-tips of what needs to be done when moving from the US to Thailand



## Collins4kids (Dec 7, 2010)

Hi everyone! I am a homeschooling mother of 4 who is looking for a little knowledge in what I should do when moving from the United States to Bangkok, Thailand. We already know that we are going to continue homeschooling, we have started to familiarize ourselves with living arrangements, and my husband has many Thai friends who are willing to help us find what we need when the time comes. I would like to know about bringing a family pet with us as well. We are assuming that we wouldn't be able to bring our pet miniature pig, so I have already put him up for adoption, but what about a cat that has been with us for 15 years? Any other advise from people who have been there-done that, in moving to Thailand, would be greatly appreciated! Thanks in advance!


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

15 year old cat? I am a cat lover but 15 yr old cat is old. Do you think that long 21 hr or more flight will kill your cat? You know how cols it gets in the belly of a jet liner? JW


----------



## msbarbarav (Feb 28, 2010)

*Cat Trip*

Hi, we moved our cat here a year ago, she is 13 and she survived but I did think it was selfish of me, tried everything including advertising in London to get her adopted but nobody wanted her so of course we brought her with us. Here the majority of vets are Buddhist and will never put down a cat until the bitter end which in theory is great but now our cat has kidney problems and I have tracked down a Christian vet so that she can be put down when she is near the end. I don't want her to suffer as I honestly don't think she is happy here. At home we had a huge garden and here she won't even go out on the balcony, even in my arms, she is terrified. It isn't fair to bring your cat unless you have to.

As for home schooling, it might be a consideration to get the children some classes so they can meet other kids? 

good luck


----------



## Collins4kids (Dec 7, 2010)

I know, he is an old man. I guess its figuring out what to do with him. Do you try to find a good home for him, and what if you can't find a home for him? Do you put down a cat that might have 2 or more good years left in him? Thank you for your advise, now it's just talking to my husband about what he wants to do since it was his cat to begin with. 
If you have any other advice about moving to Thailand that may be helpful, please post it here! 
Thank you so much!


----------



## msbarbarav (Feb 28, 2010)

*more cat trip*

Hello again, I don't think any good vet will put down a cat that can have quality of life, certainly not in the UK and not here, they are protected as indeed they should be. What I am saying is that Buddhist vets seem to take a view to keep them alive at any cost, our cat has failing kidneys and they do not regenerate so at a certain point in time she will need to be put down. There is also the question of the cat going outside, when you look for accommodation you need to know the cat won't step out of the door again, I imagine they are overwhelmed with new smells and sounds. Our cat spent 2 weeks hiding in cupboards she was so afraid of everything - this is a cat that slept with us for years.

Other advice? Be sure to check out an area that is on a sky train or metro line as traffic really slows you down here. On the other hand we didn't buy a car because we don't need one here, its so cheap and easy to get around. If I were to start over I would get an apartment that is high up to catch a breeze, be too high for mosquitoes and for some quiet although maybe with kids you would want to be nearer the ground? Also our pool is far too chlorinated so don't be immediately seduced by an apartment that has a pool, the children might not be able to open their eyes without some burning sensation.

Sure there is lots of other stuff, unfortunately my kids are back in London so I am not able to help on children's activities, except to say they are not terribly sophisticated and you will probably have to adapt to providing your own stimulus and activities. There are lots of positives to counterbalance the negatives! Like the fact that it is safe and people are not aggressive is a big plus here.

Best wishes


----------



## Collins4kids (Dec 7, 2010)

Thank you for your help and advise. I know that me, myself, could never have an animal put down that wasn't terminal or suffering in pain. I just don't know what to do. I guess I'll have to give my husband the info you have given me, and let him decide whether we bring him or try to find him a home. My heart hurts thinking of leaving him behind, but it is also torn on what could happen if we brought him with us. 
On a happier note, I am very excited for when the time comes that my husbands company sends me over to start looking for a place to live. Your advise has been very helpful! Thanks again!


----------

